# Jual-Beli-Lelang > G.O & Keeping Contest Koi >  FEIKOI EVENT KC SHIRO OMOSAKO Periode 2017

## Soegianto

*1.      WAKTU KEGIATAN*
Kegiatan akan berlangsung selama 10 bulan, sejak acara lelang ini berakhir sampai 15 Maret 2018,
*
2.      Ikan Yang di Eventkan*

Penyelenggara menyediakan 20 ekor Shiro Omosako Tosai berkualitas bersertifikat Omosako Koi Farm yang dipilih langsung oleh Takayoshi Omosako.

*3.     * _Lelang Dibuka (OB) dengan Harga Rp 4.000.000 / ekor, dengan kelipatan Bid sebesar Rp 100.000._

*4.*      Peserta dapat mebesarkan ikan yang didapatkannya dalam melaui lelang ini di fasiltas yang dimiliki penyelenggara dengan penambahan biaya sebesar Rp 2.000.000 / Ekor, selama masa periode event.

*5.      Aturan Lelang*
·         Waktu Lelang dimulai sejak thread ini ada ( Waktu Server KOI's ) dan berakhir pada tanggal 06 Juni 2017 pukul 20.05 waktu Server KOI's Dalam kurun waktu 20:00-20:05 ada yang ngebid maka otomatis lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang 5 menit dari 20:05, dan berlaku untuk seterusnya.
·         Contoh: 20.00-20.05 ada yg bid lelang, maka waktu untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 20.10, apabila ada yang bid lagi pada waktu 20.06-20.10, maka waktu lelang diperpanjang menjadi 20.15, dst.

*6.* _Koi sudah harus dilunasi selambat – lambatnya 3 hari sejak lelang ini berakhir_
_Jika tidak ada konfirmasi dari participant yg menang lelang dalam waktu tersebut diatas, maka panitia BERHAK untuk menawarkan ikan tersebut ke bidder ke 2_

*7.      Pembayaran dilakukan ke rekening:*
BCA Cabang Alam Sutera
A/C No. 6044054234
A/N Rayhan Wijaya Soegianto

*8.      PENJURIAN*
·         Waktu: Foto dan Video Ikan wajib diupload ke Thread ini paling telat pada 20 Maret 2018 - 23.59 Waktu Forum Koi’s atau akan diskualifikasi, dan akan diumumkan hasil penjuriannya paling telat 2 minggu setelahnya.
·         JURI:  Takayosi Omosako.

*9.     * *HADIAH
Juara akan mendapatkan :*

*Juara 1 : 5% Dari Omset**Juara 2 : 3% Dari Omset**Juara 3 : 2% Dari Omset*


*Fee 5% untuk kois* 

*10.*  Rules of the game :
Ikan yang tidak ter Bid akan dibesarkan di fasilitas penyelenggara dan akan dijual dengan harga Rp 7.500.000, apabila ikan terjual pada saat event sedang berlangsung maka otomatis ikan yang dibeli dapat ikut dalam penjurian, yang tidak terjual sampai akhir event maka tidak akan bisa ikut dalam penjurian.

 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 



All Fish with Certy by Omosako koi farm (beberapa contoh serty terlampir)

 
















1 Rp 4.000.000 by
2 Rp 4.000.000 by
3 Rp 4.000.000 by
4 Rp 4.000.000 by
5 Rp 4.000.000 by
6 Rp 4.000.000 by
7 Rp 4.000.000 by
8 Rp 4.000.000 by
9 Rp 4.000.000 by
10 Rp 4.000.000 by
11 Rp 4.000.000 by
12 Rp 4.000.000 by
13 Rp 4.000.000 by
14 Rp 4.000.000 by
15 Rp 4.000.000 by
16 Rp 4.000.000 by
17 Rp 4.000.000 by
18 Rp 4.000.000 by
19 Rp 4.000.000 by
20 Rp 4.000.000 by

Happy Bidding..!!!



*FITUR AUTO REKAP:*


Mohon untuk Nge-BID ikan dengan format sebagai berikut *#bid kode-ikan=nominal* Contoh: *#bid S01=1000* maka otomatis akan direkap oleh system Nge-BID ikan no SO1 dengan angka Rp 1.000.000,- (Hilangkan 3 angka NOL terakhir)Untuk melihat hasil rekapan Lelang Ikan secara Real Time, bisa Mengakses URL berikut ini *http://koi-s.org/rekap/16459*

----------


## Lebakbulus FF

kalau mau liat ikan nya dmana Om ?

----------


## Soegianto

> kalau mau liat ikan nya dmana Om ?


ikan bisa di lihat di feikoi alam sutra 1 juni 2017 jam 9.00 sd jam 17.00
tks

----------


## stradivari

sukses om soegi kc nya

----------


## Soegianto

> sukses om soegi kc nya


terimakasih

----------


## Zone

#bid so7=5000

----------


## Soegianto

> #bid so7=5000


Wuih datang datang galak amat ...tks

----------


## Tiny

#bid so9=5000

----------


## kribo

Ad videonya om Sugi?

----------


## david_pupu

sukses event kc/go nya om

----------


## Soegianto

@ om tiny tks
@ kribo video nya sebentar yah saya minta tolong upload
@ david pu2 tq

----------


## Slametkurniawan

#Bid so5=4500
#Bid so10=4500

----------


## Yancedoang

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KVY9sdkTBpE


untuk sementara videonya klik link dulu ya lagi pelajari upload video di forum sebentar ya para sepuh

----------


## Soegianto

@slametkurniawan tks

----------


## orca

Bantu tampilin video...

----------


## gizza

Sukses om soegi acara nya

----------


## Yancedoang

> Bantu tampilin video...



TQ om hihihihi sudah diajarin om david pupu, tq om david ganteng

----------


## Soegianto

@orca terimakasih bantuan nya
@gizza tks om
@ yance doang tks bro

----------


## Mevius

Waduh bisa tekor lagi bulan ini.
Sukses ya acaranya Om Sugi

----------


## Soegianto

> Waduh bisa tekor lagi bulan ini.
> Sukses ya acaranya Om Sugi


Hahaha iya iya bisa tekor yah wkwkwk
Tks om

----------


## hero

#bid so17=4500

----------


## asnanto

Selamat om soegi.....sukses buat lelangannya ya

----------


## Soegianto

@ hero tks
@ tks om asnanto

----------


## Dony Lesmana

#bid so15 = 4000

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Jangan selamet doang om lim.. bid donkkk... jagoan shiro jg... hahjaja

----------


## Soegianto

@ om DL tks

----------


## Yancedoang

#Bid so1 = 4.000

----------


## Soegianto

@ om yance tks ...

----------


## vienzha

#bid so4=4000

----------


## Soegianto

@ vienzha tks

----------


## Yancedoang

> #Bid so1 = 4.000


#bid so4=4000

----------


## tonitops

om soegi, nanya dulu :
1. bisa kirim ke bali ? 
2. brp ongkirnya ? 
3. bisa digabung ga sama ikan yg di rumah ? 
tks

----------


## Soegianto

> om soegi, nanya dulu :
> 1. bisa kirim ke bali ? 
> 2. brp ongkirnya ? 
> 3. bisa digabung ga sama ikan yg di rumah ? 
> tks


ke bali bisa kirim om
ongkir sy cek kalau boleh om wa saya 081287771696
gabung bisa om sm ikan di rmh gpp 
tks

----------


## Soegianto

> #bid so4=4000


haha gak masuk yah salah foormat

----------


## herrydragon

#bid so5=5000

----------


## Soegianto

@herrydragon tks

----------


## Asep herdis

> #Bid so1 = 4.000


Bid om yance belum ke rekap kayaknya om, formatnya ga usah pake titik CMIIW

----------


## vienzha

Yance so4 dah di ob sama ane

----------


## LDJ

Waduh udh pada di tembak2in nocan nya

----------


## Yancedoang

#bid so1=4000

----------


## Yancedoang

Ahahahahaha  format maaf

----------


## Yancedoang

https://youtu.be/PioS37lBqus


https://youtu.be/wrJabmTIxpM

----------


## Yancedoang

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=wrJabmTIxpM

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=PioS37lBqus

----------


## Soegianto

> Waduh udh pada di tembak2in nocan nya


Masih banyak om nocan nya ada 20 ekor  :Director:

----------


## Mevius

Pilihin Nocan nya dong Om Sugi

----------


## kribo

#bid so5=5100

----------


## Soegianto

> Pilihin Nocan nya dong Om Sugi


Itu semua saya pilihin om hahaha

----------


## simiken

#bid so20=4000

----------


## pieth

#bid so6=4000

----------


## Mevius

> Itu semua saya pilihin om hahaha


Waduh. Pusing deh  :Juggle:

----------


## david_pupu

#bid so7=5100

----------


## gizza

Wohoo tategoiii ... :Peace:

----------


## Soegianto

@ simiken @ pieth dan semua takut ada yg kelewat baik yg ikut lelang atau pun yang support di thread ini saya ucapin terimakasih

----------


## Soegianto

@ om pupu hbd tks om

----------


## hasan hadi

#bid so8=4000

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> #bid so15 = 4000


Mohon maaf , saya cancel bid SO 15 

jadinya 

#bid SO 3 = 4000

----------


## Dony Lesmana

#bid so3 = 4000

----------


## Soegianto

> Mohon maaf , saya cancel bid SO 15 
> 
> jadinya 
> 
> #bid SO 3 = 4000


Om donny maaf gak bisa cancel memang tidak ditulis aturan main secara rinci tpi masuk bid gak bisa cancel mohon maklumnya

----------


## Soegianto

@hasan tks om

----------


## Yancedoang

#bid so15=4100

----------


## Yancedoang

> #bid so15=4100


Karena om DL cancel saya timpah bidnya ya om DL awas ya jangan nyesel loh ahahahahah, kabuurrr

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Om donny maaf gak bisa cancel memang tidak ditulis aturan main secara rinci tpi masuk bid gak bisa cancel mohon maklumnya


siappp om... hadirrrrrrrr

----------


## Soegianto

> #bid so15=4100


Wuih wuihhhhh

----------


## Mevius

> Karena om DL cancel saya timpah bidnya ya om DL awas ya jangan nyesel loh ahahahahah, kabuurrr


Mantap Om Yance

----------


## Soegianto

> Mantap Om Yance


Hayo om joint

----------


## Mevius

#bid so18=4000

----------


## Asep herdis

#bid so19=4000

----------


## Soegianto

@ asep ...tks pak

----------


## Soegianto

Wuih pada kemana nih sepi banget ...saya mau ikutan boleh gak

----------


## Ady

Video per ekor ada pak soegi?

----------


## Soegianto

> Video per ekor ada pak soegi?


Sdh sy kirimmpakai wa tq

----------


## Soegianto

Hayo hayo semnagat

----------


## Daddy Luluh

#bid so 15 = 4200

----------


## pieth

> #bid so 15 = 4200


Tidak perlu pakai spasi om 
contoh #bid bb=1000

----------


## Soegianto

@ om dady  tq

----------


## Soegianto

> Tidak perlu pakai spasi om 
> contoh #bid bb=1000


Tq om pieth

----------


## Daddy Luluh

#bid so15=4200

----------


## Zone

#bid so7= 5500

----------


## Ady

Thanks Pak Soegi
#bid so3 = 5000

----------


## Soegianto

@ om ady tq

----------


## Yancedoang

#bid so15=4300

----------


## Yancedoang

Maaf om lulub ditimpah hihihihi soalnya pilihan pertamanya om DL siapa tau dikolam saya jd aduhai

----------


## hasan hadi

#bid so 19=4100

----------


## hasan hadi

#bid so19=4100

----------


## david_pupu

#bid so7=5600

----------


## GRiffiN

#bid so7=5700

----------


## Soegianto

@ grifin tks

----------


## david_pupu

#bid so7=5800

----------


## simiken

wah belum ada pergerakan

----------


## hasan hadi

hajaaaaar :Cool2:

----------


## Soegianto

Wah sudah pada monitor

----------


## Yancedoang

#bid so7=5900

----------


## Yancedoang

#bid so9=5100

----------


## Yancedoang

#bid so21=4100

----------


## KC-Bersama

> #bid so21=4100


Hello om.. sorry ikan cuma sampai no 20.

----------


## david_pupu

#bid so7=6000

----------


## maman feikoi

tes tes tes

----------


## hasan hadi

21 yang mana ya ikannya

----------


## me1me19

#bid SO7=6100

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> 21 yang mana ya ikannya


ada Om, di simpen di Priok  :Yo:

----------


## david_pupu

#bid so7=6200

----------


## Soegianto

> hajaaaaar


semangat banget om

----------


## hasan hadi

hahahahah ikan asin dong capt :Becky:

----------


## Dony Lesmana

#bid so20 = 4100

----------


## jovie

#bid so7=6300

----------


## me1me19

#bid so7=6500

----------


## jovie

#bid so20=4300

----------


## hasan hadi

mumpung di rumah sepi om

----------


## david_pupu

#bid so7=6600

----------


## maman feikoi

#bid so20=4100

----------


## jovie

#bid so9=5300

----------


## simiken

#bid so20=4500

----------


## maman feikoi

titipan customer

----------


## Bayuadhi737

Ending 20:10 neeh
Om Hasan....nambah lagi dong....

----------


## jovie

#bid so7=6700

----------


## david_pupu

Om jovieeeeeeee :Target:

----------


## Yancedoang

Wah om jovie berani2 nya nih nimpah saya punya minta di bom portas kolam legenda

----------


## hasan hadi

kolamnya ga muat capt

----------


## david_pupu

#bid so7=6800

----------


## Soegianto

> #bid so20=4100


maman tidak bisa ikut nge bid kalau ada cust minta langsung masuk sendiri saja

----------


## Yancedoang

#bid so9=5400

----------


## Yancedoang

#bid so7=6800

----------


## hasan hadi

> Wah om jovie berani2 nya nih nimpah saya punya minta di bom portas kolam legenda


saya masih ada kaporit om boleh pinjem ko

----------


## jovie

> #bid so7=6700


Waduh...  Maaf om..  Kita sama nih..  😁😅

----------


## Yancedoang

#bid so20=4600

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> Wah om jovie berani2 nya nih nimpah saya punya minta di bom portas kolam legenda


wah.... Om Yan ..suka di timpa ya...  :Eyebrows:

----------


## jovie

> saya masih ada kaporit om boleh pinjem ko


Waduh...  Jangan dikasih pinjem om yance mah om hasan..  Suruh beli, ntar jadi milik..  😂😂

----------


## Mevius

Wow Om David gigih banget. Mantap

----------


## Yancedoang

> saya masih ada kaporit om boleh pinjem ko


Om jovie sih ngalah om dikit ke single woles

----------


## jovie

#bid so7=6900

----------


## david_pupu

#bid so7=7500

----------


## Tiny

Ga berani timpa kalo dijagain om tanjung priok

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> #bid so7=7500


 :Doh:  tam bah tinggi aja...

----------


## GRiffiN

> Ga berani timpa kalo dijagain om tanjung priok


Ijin timpa

----------


## Yancedoang

> #bid so7=7500


Ampunnn om ngak shanggup kita

----------


## Bayuadhi737

Ending 20:15

----------


## jovie

> #bid so7=7500


Aampuuunnn om david..  😂😂

----------


## Zone

#bid so19=4300

----------


## jovie

#bid so9=5700

----------


## Tiny

#bid so19=4500

----------


## Yancedoang

#bid so9=5800

----------


## hasan hadi

> Ga berani timpa kalo dijagain om tanjung priok


hahhhaah priok apa kosambi om :Hat:

----------


## Yancedoang

Duh deg deg an gini

----------


## jovie

#bid so20=5000

----------


## jovie

#bid so9=6000

----------


## Yancedoang

#bid so20=5100

----------


## me1me19

#bid so7=7700

----------


## Yancedoang

Atuh om jovie sih ngalah sih ikannya udah bagus2 juga

----------


## Yancedoang

#bid so9=6100

----------


## Zone

#bid so19=4800

----------


## hasan hadi

#bid so19=5000

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> Duh deg deg an gini


seperti Baru jatuh cinta ya Om Yan...

----------


## david_pupu

> #bid so7=7700


Hmmmm  hmmmm hmmmmmmmm

----------


## Tiny

Wedew kalo sama jin kosambi, natap aja ga berani

----------


## jovie

#bid so20=5300

----------


## Tiny

Anpun ommmmm
Segera mundur

----------


## Zone

#bid so20=5500

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> #bid so19=5000


Ini ikan harus sampai Priok  :Closed 2:

----------


## KC-Bersama

Om Yance, kalau bisa bid nya jangan di copas dan ganti angka yah, soalnya ada code colournya yang bikin gak ke rekap.

Diketik saja kalau memungkinkan.

----------


## hasan hadi

> Wedew kalo sama jin kosambi, natap aja ga berani


hahahahah bisa rusak mata pencaharian

----------


## hasan hadi

> Ini ikan harus sampai Priok


jurus terahir capt 5000 goceng

----------


## Yancedoang

> #bid so19=4800


Duh galak nya ini zone ampun deh berbie

----------


## herrydragon

#bid so15=4500

----------


## Yancedoang

#bid so20=5600

----------


## jovie

> Atuh om jovie sih ngalah sih ikannya udah bagus2 juga


No 20 ambil deh buat om yanyan..  😁😀

----------


## hasan hadi

sory 
master sifu

----------


## jovie

#bid so9=6300

----------


## david_pupu

#bid so7=7800

----------


## KC-Bersama

> ```
> [COLOR=#333333][FONT=Helvetica]#bid so20=5600[/FONT][/COLOR]
> ```


Om yance, jangan copas, gak kerekap, karena kalau copas keluarnya begini.

----------


## Soegianto

> Om yance, jangan copas, gak kerekap, karena kalau copas keluarnya begini.


kasih kartu kuning om

----------


## Zone

#bid so13=4000

----------


## Yancedoang

Maaf admin biasa pakai hp masih di mobil takut kelewatan om

----------


## pieth

Ikan ku aman damai tentram sentosa  :Flypig:  :Grouphug:

----------


## Mevius

> kasih kartu kuning om


Galak amat Om Sugi.  :Hail:

----------


## Bayuadhi737

Ending 20:30

----------


## Mevius

> Ikan ku aman damai tentram sentosa


Ikan saya juga gak ada yg toel.  :Angel:

----------


## hasan hadi

> Ikan ku aman damai tentram sentosa


recokin om P  aaaaaaaaaah :Flame:

----------


## Yancedoang

Ini rossi sama marquez nya pada keluar di tikungan terakhir semua ini :Ohwell:

----------


## Zone

#bid so8=4500

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> Ikan ku aman damai tentram sentosa


Mancing neeh  :Nono: 
ditimpa biar batal ya... :Bump2:

----------


## Yancedoang

> Mancing neeh 
> ditimpa biar batal ya...


Sikat ommmm

----------


## pieth

> recokin om P  aaaaaaaaaah


Ampun om priok, haha

----------


## pieth

> Mancing neeh 
> ditimpa biar batal ya...


Saya timpa lagi nanti dengan doa  :Plane:

----------


## KC-Bersama

Ending 20.35

----------


## Soegianto

> Saya timpa lagi nanti dengan doa


wkwkwkkkwkkwkkwk

----------


## Dony Lesmana

#bid so13=4100

----------


## Zone

#bid so20 = 5800

----------


## Zone

> #bid so13=4100


Nah baru nonggol si bulet

----------


## KC-Bersama

Guys.. barusan diupdate, End time lelang sudah bisa dilihat dibagian rekap atas yah.

----------


## Yancedoang

#bid so20=6000

----------


## Zone

#bid so13=4300

----------


## pieth

> #bid so13=4100


Bobo om sudah tengah malam di sana. Istirahat

----------


## david_pupu

> Guys.. barusan diupdate, End time lelang sudah bisa dilihat dibagian rekap atas yah.


Mantap  thanks om fung

----------


## KC-Bersama

Om yance, untuk copy paste sedang kami perbaiki supaya bisa langsung masuk walaupun dengan code2 htmlnya.

SO20 last bid di 6jt yah. 5 menit lagi akan masuk ke rekap.

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> Guys.. barusan diupdate, End time lelang sudah bisa dilihat dibagian rekap atas yah.


Om Fung Grifin.....MANTAP

----------


## Yancedoang

Maaf om fung duh belum mandi ini jadinya

----------


## pieth

> Om yance, untuk copy paste sedang kami perbaiki supaya bisa langsung masuk walaupun dengan code2 htmlnya.
> 
> SO20 last bid di 6jt yah. 5 menit lagi akan masuk ke rekap.


you are the man bro

----------


## Yancedoang

Om fung idolaku

----------


## Dony Lesmana

#bid so13 =4400

----------


## KC-Bersama

> Maaf om fung duh belum mandi ini jadinya


Gpp om, sudah kami perbaiki, untuk copas juga uda bisa langsung masuk walaupun ada code htmlnya.

----------


## Zone

#bid so13=4500

----------


## hasan hadi

#bid so8=5000

----------


## Dony Lesmana

#bid so13 = 4900

----------


## Yancedoang

Bisa2 bergadang di mobil ini saya kasih waktu sih dikit saya buat buka kompi para sepuh  :Rant:

----------


## KC-Bersama

> Mantap  thanks om fung





> Om Fung Grifin.....MANTAP





> you are the man bro ����


Thank you juga bro2 uda dukung kcnya

----------


## hasan hadi

Brooooo fung inovsi tiada henti mantaaaaf :First:

----------


## me1me19

#bid so7=8000

----------


## KC-Bersama

1 Menit lagi berakhir kalau gak ada bid masuk.

----------


## david_pupu

#bid so7=8100

----------


## Yancedoang

Terimakasih om fung akhirnya saya bisa mandi juga

----------


## david_pupu

#bid so7=8200

----------


## KC-Bersama

Masi berlanjut yah ke 21.00, end time diatas sedang kami perbaiki.

Karena david masi masuk bid di jam 20.50

----------


## Soegianto

terimakasih buat semua yang berpartisipasi di Event ini
dan terimakasih buat om fung ...wow...canggih
sekali lagi tks selamat berlomba dan salam koi

----------


## Yancedoang

Ampunn om pupu ngak mandi2 ini saya syedih

----------


## Soegianto

masih lanjut yah

----------


## Zone

#bid so13=5000

----------


## Mevius

> Ampunn om pupu ngak mandi2 ini saya syedih


Udh lap pake tissue basah aja Om Yan

----------


## david_pupu

Om kc bersama mohon bantuannya bid saya ngk masuk

----------


## david_pupu

Udh masuk thankyou

----------


## Yancedoang

> Udh lap pake tissue basah aja Om Yan


Ucing deh pala barbie om mevius mana bau sate kambing bener ini badan

----------


## Dony Lesmana

#bid so11 = 4000

----------


## Mevius

> Ucing deh pala barbie om mevius mana bau sate kambing bener ini badan


Gpp. Yg penting nanti malem mimpi .  :Thumb:

----------


## Yancedoang

> Gpp. Yg penting nanti malem mimpi .


Mimpi apa tuh.?

----------


## Yancedoang

Om fung om DL salah format tuh

----------


## Mevius

Ikan semok

----------


## Daddy Luluh

#bid so14=4000

----------


## Yancedoang

> Ikan semok


Kirain bakal mimpiin raisha om  :Heh:

----------


## KC-Bersama

> Om fung om DL salah format tuh


Ok sudah saya revisi

----------


## Mevius

> Kirain bakal mimpiin raisha om


Raisha udh off limit Om. pamali.

----------


## Soegianto

> Kirain bakal mimpiin raisha om


hus puasa brooo

----------


## Soegianto

> Raisha udh off limit Om. pamali.


pak malilagi ada di jkt om siaga

----------


## Yancedoang

Yaudah ishana aja deh  masih aviable

----------


## pieth

Enddddddd..!!!

----------


## vienzha

Yance jangan kebanyakan mimpi

----------


## Mevius

Mandi mandi. Ready for next round

----------


## david_pupu

Udh selesai ya.  Thankyou all

----------


## KC-Bersama

Lelang berakhir, congratz buat pemenang 

Pembayaran dan pengiriman ikan bisa langsung dengan pak soegianto.

----------


## Yancedoang

21.05 itu formatan om fung makin2 deh ngak bisa mandi

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Tessssss tesssss

----------


## Soegianto

sekali lagi terimakasih buat semuanya
om fung tks top deh

----------


## Yancedoang

> Yance jangan kebanyakan mimpi


Ahahahahaha sit meeennn

----------


## Mevius

Om Sugi kapan ikan bisa di serok?  :Bump2:

----------


## GRiffiN

> 21.05 itu formatan om fung makin2 deh ngak bisa mandi


Hahaha gak bro, tadi testing doang make sure setelah end time, gak ada lagi bid yang bisa ke rekap otomatis di rekap system





> sekali lagi terimakasih buat semuanya
> om fung tks top deh


Sama2 om

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Tessss tessss tessss

----------


## zieco

#bid so05=5.200

----------


## zieco

Ini sdh tutup yah om?

----------


## HanselHuang

Lanjut ya om seogi?

----------


## hasan hadi

Om seogi selamatnya kcnya sukses

----------


## KC-Bersama

> #bid so7=8200


Vid, ini gak dihitung yah, supaya fair gak bisa over bid diri sendiri. System auto rekapnya juga sudah diperbaiki, jadi gak akan me-rekap apabila out bid diri sendiri.

Dengan tidak dihitungnya 1 bid ini, tidak merubah jam ending juga.

Setuju yah pak soegi?

----------


## Soegianto

> Vid, ini gak dihitung yah, supaya fair gak bisa over bid diri sendiri. System auto rekapnya juga sudah diperbaiki, jadi gak akan me-rekap apabila out bid diri sendiri.
> 
> Dengan tidak dihitungnya 1 bid ini, tidak merubah jam ending juga.
> 
> Setuju yah pak soegi?


Setuju banget final oricenya 8.1 jt
Tks om

----------


## Soegianto

@ om dl apa yg di test
@ om zieco yah om ssdh beres nih

----------


## Soegianto

> Lanjut ya om seogi?


Lanjut yah besok siap2

----------


## Soegianto

> Om seogi selamatnya kcnya sukses


Terimakasih komandan

----------


## Asep herdis

Mantap om soegi, kekewat...

----------


## Amank

No 2 sy ambil yah om

----------


## Taufik's

Sukses om Soegi san ......

----------


## hero

m-Transfer
BERHASIL
07/06 12:42:12
Ke 6044054234
RAYHAN WIJAYA SO
Rp. 4,500,000.00
shiro KO17  Hero
Ref 007124212582

----------


## kribo

k05 lunas ya
*YOUR FUND TRANSFER TRANSACTION HAS BEEN SUCCESSFULLY COMPLETED
*


DATE
:
07/06/2017

TIME
:
13:17:39

REFERENCE NUMBER
:
EF8FC87C-E491-1595-0BE6-34937172EADA

TRANSFER TO ACCOUNT
:
6044054234

BENEFICIARY NAME
:
RAYHAN WIJAYA SOEGIANTO

AMOUNT
:
Rp.
5.100.000,00




REMARK
:
K05


:
-

TRANSFER TYPE
:
IMMEDIATE TRANSFER

SEQUENCE NUMBER
:
141816

----------


## Soegianto

> No 2 sy ambil yah om


Om maaf yah rule of game nya stelah lelang ikan dibjual di harga 7.5jt mohon maaf terimakasih dan mohon maklumnya

----------


## Soegianto

> Sukses om Soegi san ......


Tks om tks juga buat semuanya

----------


## Soegianto

> Mantap om soegi, kekewat...


Masih ada om hayo

----------


## Ady

m-Transfer
BERHASIL
08/06 21:07:12
Ke 6044054234
RAYHAN WIJAYA SO
Rp. 5,000,000.00
Kc shiro 03
Ref 008210712476

----------


## Dony Lesmana

siap siapppp

----------


## Mevius

SO 18 62cm

Photo





Video

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1jU...ElPaHHSU6Zy-45

----------


## hero

Lawannya tdk ada yg muncul....??

----------


## Mevius

Pada ngalah ama yang junior kayak nya.  :Amen:

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> SO 18 62cm
> 
> Photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video
> ...


ini si mantep banget ommmm

----------


## Mevius

> ini si mantep banget ommmm


Belum Om. Sumi nya belum nyambung. 
Kata Suhu Sugi memang ikan pelihara santai ini.  :Behindsofa:

----------


## Dony Lesmana

UPDATE SO 11 - 55 cm

----------


## Dony Lesmana



----------


## mario

Bantu Upload Atas nama Vienzha SO4 - 47 cm








Video

----------


## LDJ

hayo2 segera upfate sebelum 20 Maret 2018. dijuri langsung oleh Omosako

----------


## pieth

Update SO3 om ady
55cm

----------


## pieth

Update SO6
53cm

my photo upload on internet

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Update SO6
> 53cm
> 
> my photo upload on internet


Geceeeeeeee

----------


## david_pupu

bantu upload om jimmy 007

50 cm

----------


## Soegianto

Buat para peserta diminta segera untuk mengirimkan photo dan divideo untuk penjurian paling lambat akhir bulan maret 18 
Terimakasih

----------


## LDJ

terlampir hasil final penjurian KC Sanke Tamaura & Shiro Omosako. Selamat buat para pemenangg!!



pemenang silakan menghubungi Feikoi untuk menerima hadiah KC ini. thank you all participant

----------


## Dony Lesmana

SO 18 - Mevius
SO 11 - Dony Lesmana
SO 3 - Ady

Terima Kasih .. SEMANGATTTTTTTTTTTT

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Selamat om semua. 




> SO 18 - Mevius
> SO 11 - Dony Lesmana
> SO 3 - Ady
> 
> Terima Kasih .. SEMANGATTTTTTTTTTTT

----------


## Mevius

Aminnn. Terima kasih Om2.  :High5:

----------


## LDJ

selamat om Mevius, om Dony, om Ady

----------


## Soegianto

Maaf buat pemenang KC ada yang belum menghubungi saya tolong kontak saya di 081287771696 tks

----------

